# Beerus vs Sailor Galaxia



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thought this might be interesting with DB's recent upgrades. Who wins, fight takes place in the solar system.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2015)

if we do accept never mind calc she does have the firepower to compete 
if we accept saturn shenanigans she murks
either way despite bills being likely at least millions of times c she has a good deal of more speed which should allow her to use soul fuckery at him if so she wills


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 14, 2015)

What two calcs are that? And hwo would the anime form of Galaxia do?


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2015)

I know Sailor Moon has galaxy busters but is Galaxia one of them?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

Trance said:


> I know Sailor Moon has galaxy busters but is Galaxia one of them?


it depends
she has nothing to compare with eternal sailor moon
but there is a feat early on in the series where saturn supposedly destroys a galaxy
it might be an outlier,tho
as for the calcs


----------



## Alita (Jul 14, 2015)

Galaxia can still solo Dragonball imo.

Even if you want to argue over sailor Saturn being galaxy level who is weaker than galaxia (Tho I support it.) she's still solar system+ level to much higher degree than what bills is sitting at in stats. Nevermind her hax and speed advantage.


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2015)

Depending on if you take North Kaio's statement seriously or not, Beerus has enough power to wipe a galaxy cluster. I don't as it's only said in the English dub but just to warn about some noob to come in with that argument.


----------



## silverstorm (Jul 14, 2015)

toriyama said beerus could destroy the entire kaioshin realm = 1/10 universe 7th 
via akira's statement he would stomp 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## XImpossibruX (Jul 14, 2015)

Does she have cosmic awareness or some space detection?

Because it's going to be pretty hard tagging Beerus, through probably could do it. 

With hype Beerus might take it.


----------



## Adamant soul (Jul 14, 2015)

XImpossibruX said:


> Does she have cosmic awareness or some space detection?
> 
> Because it's going to be pretty hard tagging Beerus, through probably could do it.
> 
> With hype Beerus might take it.



Why does it matter? Standard starting distance is 20m and they'll be facing each other. Unless Beerus escapes her line of sight somehow and goes for a sneak attack (not something he's ever done in a fight), it isn't going to matter.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 14, 2015)

>Galaxy level Saturn

If it's what I'm thinking, pretty sure that was shot down some time ago


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> toriyama said beerus could destroy the entire kaioshin realm = 1/10 universe 7th
> via akira's statement he would stomp
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



He also said that Kid Goku was stronger than Arale.


----------



## silverstorm (Jul 14, 2015)

Tom Servo said:


> He also said that Kid Goku was stronger than Arale.



yeah arale dr slump >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> arale db 
kid goku > arale db


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 14, 2015)

Galaxia stomps, she has an advantage in DC/Durability/Speed and in Hax.
Even with new upgrades, Beerus still only gets as far as Metallia who wins with intangibility and hax.



> What two calcs are that? And hwo would the anime form of Galaxia do?


Anime Galaxia is worse. DC/Durability far above Universal, Speed over Quadrillions of times the Speed of Light, Far More Versatile Abilities.



> >Galaxy level Saturn
> 
> If it's what I'm thinking, pretty sure that was shot down some time ago


Manga Galaxia very clearly scales to be above Saturn's Galactic feat.
At the end of Mugen, for those who still don't accept it, what happened was Saturn awoke and then hurt and Pharaoh 90 but couldn't kill it completely withit unleashed in the power of Death. So she started knocking it back into it's own dimension, a dimension which contains at least one galaxy (The Tau Nebula). She yelled at Pluto to close the dimension door so taht she could unleash the power of death. Pluto didn't want to but Saturn demanded it. Pluto closed the dimension door with Dark Dome Close and then we see Saturn somehow reincarnate back on Earth. If Saturn didn't bust the dimension then the whole sequence doesn't make sense. If Saturn didn't collapse the dimension, then what killed her? Unlike the anime it's never said in the manga that dropping the Silence Glaive kills Saturn specifically. The only Senshi with something like that is Sailor Pluto, who is specifically bound by the taboos.

Galaxia not being capable of busting the Galaxy Cauldron does not make the feat an outlier or inconsistency. The Galaxy Cauldron is not the same as Sagittarius A Star. It does not look the same, act the same, or even have the same name. We don't know the durability of The Galaxy Cauldron and it can't be used as an argument against the feat. Not to mention if anyone tried to destroy in-universe, Chaos would stop them and destroy them.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 14, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> yeah arale dr slump >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> arale db
> kid goku > arale db



He was talking about Piccolo Daimao arc Goku so I'm pretty sure he was talking about Dr. Slump Arale. Not that it makes any sense tho


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 14, 2015)

...................This is why I and many other veterans are somewhat wary of the direction the OBD has taken.......... 

Galaxia still wins anyway due to speed and hax though.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 14, 2015)

Nevermind said:


> ...................This is why I and many other veterans are somewhat wary of the direction the OBD has taken..........



Look if you have a problem with it, I will argue it, but I don't see what the problem with what I said is.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 14, 2015)

silverstorm said:


> toriyama said beerus could destroy the entire kaioshin realm = 1/10 universe 7th
> via akira's statement he would stomp
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wait is that how he portrayals 1/10 of a universe(The picture) ? Man if it is he would be really, really retarded .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Wait is that how he portrayals 1/10 of a universe(The picture) ? Man if it is he would be really, really retarded .



That's how the universe is in DB canon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> That's how the universe is in DB canon.


he is right though 
the way the universe is despicted implies hell, the space and kaio's realms are all part of the same dimension
i'm honestly not sure how this works


----------



## MisterShin (Jul 18, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Wait is that how he portrayals 1/10 of a universe(The picture) ? Man if it is he would be really, really retarded .


Kaioshin Realm the smaller orb orbiting the bigger orb is (universe + other world + demon realm)
Kaioshin realm orbits the bigger orb like a moon.



iwandesu said:


> he is right though
> the way the universe is despicted implies hell, the space and kaio's realms are all part of the same dimension
> i'm honestly not sure how this works


Otherworld, Universe and Demon Realm are seperate. You can only move between them if you are a God or via teleportation.
The big orb, the bottom half is the universe and demon realm. The top half is other world (heaven, hell, kaio worlds, king yama etc) 

Kaioshin realm in reality is actually the size of 1/5 of the Universe (the bottom half), as the top half is otherworld.

So if Beerus can destroy Kaioshin realm, he can actually destroy 1/5 of the Universe. 

Kaioshin realm is 1/10 the size of (universe + other world + demon realm)

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Jul 18, 2015)

Where was it said he can destroy the Kaioshin realm?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 18, 2015)

Toriyama said it in an interview. 



> The Kaiōshin (who create planets) and the Gods of Destruction (who destroy them) have never gotten along that well, but once every 1,000 years they go to each other’s realms and hold a coordination meeting. At this time, they got into an argument over some trifling thing, and a certain short-tempered God of Destruction sealed Elder Kaiōshin away inside a sword. *Naturally, it wouldn’t have been proper for him to destroy the Kaiōshin Realm itself. *By the way, that God of Destruction was Beerus.





There's so many variables in that statement though, so it's not really brought up all that much.


----------



## YoungChief (Jul 18, 2015)

So Beerus has sealing powers as well, interesting


----------

